# Center shot tool



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

I took a straight piece of coat hanger and bent it at 90 degrees and out a rubber nock that goes around the string on it. Line up one side with your riser slide the nock to the string flip do the samr then adjust your arrow rest so the arrows lines up with the nock


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

jf69 said:


> I took a straight piece of coat hanger and bent it at 90 degrees and out a rubber nock that goes around the string on it. Line up one side with your riser slide the nock to the string flip do the samr then adjust your arrow rest so the arrows lines up with the nock


About how long is the total length?


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

PaScott6 said:


> Anyone have any ways to make one. Not the lazer kind the wire type.


You don't need to make one...........just use a framing square and measure the distance to the center of the string---flip and measure same to center of arrow.


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

PaScott6 said:


> About how long is the total length?


depends on your brace hieght, but using the square will work also


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

On an aside, I like that PSE has machined centershot lines into the riser and shelf:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I put a allen wrench in each limb bolt and then stretch a rubber band over both so that I can slip the arrow between them and then just line up the rest till the arrow is centered between the 2 strands. Gets it dead on each time.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> I put a allen wrench in each limb bolt and then stretch a rubber band over both so that I can slip the arrow between them and then just line up the rest till the arrow is centered between the 2 strands. Gets it dead on each time.



Sounds interesting, but I can't picture it. Can you explain?


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Barehunter said:


> Sounds interesting, but I can't picture it. Can you explain?



Just put a allen wrench in each lim bolt with the short end sticking out. Then take 1 rubber band and stretch it over both so there are the 2 strands in front of the arrow shelf, then you slide the arrow between the 2 strands and nock it on the string and align the rest so the arrow isn`t bulging the rubber band strands to 1 side or the other.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

The rubber band will get you close but not dead on. you have to take into account the shims on the cams and the string groves on the cams. The rest assured tool from Bartman of victory arrows is pretty cheap and enables you to check you set up anytime you want.


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

JWT said:


> The rubber band will get you close but not dead on. you have to take into account the shims on the cams and the string groves on the cams. The rest assured tool from Bartman of victory arrows is pretty cheap and enables you to check you set up anytime you want.


I agree, to much room fro error with the rubber bands


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

OHIOBUCK said:


> You don't need to make one...........just use a framing square and measure the distance to the center of the string---flip and measure same to center of arrow.


what are u measureing from? to get your measurement to the center of the string and the center of the arrow. need little more explanation on this procedure im not getting the big picture here or its still just to early in the mornin. Thanks Brent


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

BKING267 said:


> what are u measureing from? to get your measurement to the center of the string and the center of the arrow. need little more explanation on this procedure im not getting the big picture here or its still just to early in the mornin. Thanks Brent


It's a starting point.


You can use a framing square.

You can also use two arrows.

If you use the framing square,
you are using the long leg tight against the riser in the sight window.

Now, the short leg of the framing square should touch the bowstring.

Read the measurement mark on the short leg of the framing square
where the centerline of the bowstring touches the short leg of the framing square.


Let's say that the CENTERLINE of the framing square
is exactly 3/4-inch from the vertical face of the riser
from the SIGHT WINDOW.


So,
flip the framing square upside down,
so the short leg of the framing square is now in FRONT of the bow,
and the long leg of the framing square is still touching the vertical part
of the riser, in the sight window.


ADJUST the arrow rest,
so the CENTERLINE of the arrow
also touches the same 3/4-inch mark
on the short leg of the framing square.



ANOTHER way to do the same exact thing...

load an arrow onto the bowstring,
and sitting on the arrow rest.


Hold a SECOND arrow tight against the riser
in the sight window.


ADJUST the arrow rest
until the arrow on the arrow rest
is DEAD PARALLEL to the arrow you are holding
tight against the riser (vertical part) in the sight window.


SAME IDEA.

Two ways to get you there.


After you have the arrow rest adjusted,
then go and try Modified French Tuning
to get it perfect.


----------



## arrowshlammer (Aug 14, 2007)

heck, just buy a eze eye lazer, and then your done. arrowshlammer


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

hate to admit it but I am very confused on the framing square tactic, I just can't picture what your saying.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Imagine this Mkeyes001*

If it isn't straight in your mind yet, think of it this way.

You are looking down at the top of the bow. The arrow is pointed at you. Put the square along the riser with the short side to the right and touching the string. Read the measurement. Now flip square so short leg is across the arrow. Move your arrow rest left or right and when the string and arrow position measure the same your rest should be where you want it. 

Is that a good way to explain it Nuts and Bolts?


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

The framing square thing is pretty cool. I just checked it out on one of my bows and it work like a charm:thumbs_up


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

oddg241 said:


> If it isn't straight in your mind yet, think of it this way.
> 
> You are looking down at the top of the bow. The arrow is pointed at you. Put the square along the riser with the short side to the right and touching the string. Read the measurement. Now flip square so short leg is across the arrow. Move your arrow rest left or right and when the string and arrow position measure the same your rest should be where you want it.
> 
> Is that a good way to explain it Nuts and Bolts?



OK...I think I got what your saying. I'm slow I guess. Thanks for the further explanation.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here ya go. This will give you a better idea of how to hold the square.

Don't go by my marks, its hard to hold everything and take a pic:embara:


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

dave308 said:


> Here ya go. This will give you a better idea of how to hold the square.
> 
> Don't go by my marks, its hard to hold everything and take a pic:embara:


Cool, thanks for the pics. confirms my slowness.


----------



## the engineer (Oct 3, 2006)

*square*

thanks dave for the pics, i wasn't getting it either. dont worry mkeyes, i'm like a snail on valium when it comes to quickly understanding stuff. once i've got it, though, ive GOT IT!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

I use a plumb bob and string and a paper clip..
Then place a piece of black eletrical tape on a target at 20 yds.And finish shooting my center shot in.


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that was having trouble picturing it. Thank you for the pics I finally got it also.


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks for the pic Dave. cleared up alot of confusion. i was trying to lay the square the other way where the short end goes with the string but an clear as a bell now. i think. the 2 arrow process is to check the up and down is that right? or am i wrong there also?


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

BKING267 said:


> the 2 arrow process is to check the up and down is that right? or am i wrong there also?


Yeah, sorry I think you are wrong there too. You hold one arrow tight against the riser where the long side of the square is, and one on the string and rest. Then measure the distance between the two at the nocks and then at the other end. If the distance is the same, they are parallel and you are on center with your rest.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

OHIOBUCK said:


> You don't need to make one...........just use a framing square and measure the distance to the center of the string---flip and measure same to center of arrow.


I've been doing it this way for years and it works great and gets you pretty close. Then time to fine tune.


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

sagitarius said:


> Yeah, sorry I think you are wrong there too. You hold one arrow tight against the riser where the long side of the square is, and one on the string and rest. Then measure the distance between the two at the nocks and then at the other end. If the distance is the same, they are parallel and you are on center with your rest.


ok figured it out after got to messing with it after i wrote this in. that why im here so i can get help. there really are a bunch of great people on here. thanks Brent


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The video on how to use the RS bow vise on their web site shows an interesting method of setting centershot. Their website is rsbowvise.com. Basically he uses the vice to hold the bow as though it were going to shoot straight down, and levels the string front to back, side to side. Then nocks an arrow and just lets it hang vertically. He then measures the distance from the riser to the center of the arrow. He then adjusts the rest to set centershot to this distance.


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Yep*



jf69 said:


> I took a straight piece of coat hanger and bent it at 90 degrees and out a rubber nock that goes around the string on it. Line up one side with your riser slide the nock to the string flip do the samr then adjust your arrow rest so the arrows lines up with the nock




THAT'LL WORK----been uusing a little variation of it---same deal with coat hanger, but used a kisser button on the measureing end, & stick the other end in my pressure button allen screw head-------, set kisser in center of string, flip it over & adjust till kisser is centered on arrow--gets it very close-------home made version of the centershot tool the shops sell


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Use your eyes*

I just eye it up with the back of the riser and the cams with an arrow nocked. It is only a beginning point. Paper tuning will determine where you really need your rest due to arrow spine, grip, etc.


----------



## YuenglingMan (Apr 26, 2005)

both the coat hanger or the framing square are great ways to get the job done! ALL of us have an old coat hanger we could use if no framing square available! thanks for the great tips and explinations guys!!


----------

